# After being in the cattery,how do your cats behave?



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

I got my cats back recently after 3 nights in the cattery.(It should have been 4 but I was able to get back just in time before they closed on the 3rd night.).I really hated them going there but had no worries about the cattery itself-I looked at a few and this one came highly recommended by a vet nurse and the people there seemed very kind and caring.................anyway,I'll get to my question!!

Quite a few people told me they'd "sulk" with me and I didn't know what to expect.Well,not a bit of it..they settled down as soon as we got home-almost visibly relaxed and were rubbing against me,purring,Harry wants to sit on my knee loads when I sit down (this is not like him-not to do this as often),Ingrid has been curling up on my knee purring very loudly.All in all,if they could speak I'm sure they'd be saying,"We're sooo glad to see you and to be home,we were so worried we were there for ever!We've really missed you"..................of course,this could all just be part of their plan because them being all cuddlesome and loving has made me feel worse for putting them in there than if they'd sulked!


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Ours are going to go in january for two weeks, am dreading it, for me leaving them that is, i dont want them to think they have been put in rescue again  have got new fleecy blankets with their smells on.

Am so not looking forward to it


----------



## walkingcarpets (Aug 11, 2011)

we use pet sitters- have heard mixes reviews about catteries and or there are some good ones out there.

For us, our fur balls would dread going to a cattery so we keep them at home in familiar setting and have someone check in on them. Helps us as well to have someone coming in to the house when we're away.

There are some superb cat sitters around, it's like interviewing a nanny to look after ours 

Here's a chuckle, our neighbours put their cat into cattery when they went off for their honeymoon, when they went to collect him, the woman at the cattery said, 'I think your cat is lonely and needs a companion' - he seems to love it there and when it comes to home time, he doesn't want to leave, lol


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

welshjet said:


> Ours are going to go in january for two weeks, am dreading it, for me leaving them that is, i dont want them to think they have been put in rescue again  have got new fleecy blankets with their smells on.
> 
> Am so not looking forward to it


I felt like this Welsh jet.I took some of their toys and stuff too.I'm sure yours will be fine just as mine are now but I hated it too.I thought I was going to cry and make a spectacle of myself when I dropped them off but I at least managed to get back in my car and drive off before any tears!


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

walkingcarpets said:


> we use pet sitters- have heard mixes reviews about catteries and or there are some good ones out there.
> 
> For us, our fur balls would dread going to a cattery so we keep them at home in familiar setting and have someone check in on them. Helps us as well to have someone coming in to the house when we're away.
> 
> ...


I might well look into this.The only thing is the whole "letting strangers in your house" angst but I know it's better for the cats.


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

Just bumping this up as It would be nice to hear about more of your experiences.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Scamp went into one for 2 weeks when he was about 8 (perhaps too long in the tooth to introduce to one), it was his first time and he was in for 2 weeks, he had an outside run, heated bed, piped classical music, choice of his favourite food etc but he hated it, I think he had given up on us ever returning for him  When he got home he sat at the bottom of the garden meowing, I let him back in and he laid next to me all afternoon (he doesn't do laps or sitting next to you, he likes his own chair ) he wouldn't leave me. After that never again, my Mum comes and lives with him while we are away  The cattery was brilliant and couldn't do enough for him but he just hated being away from home.


----------



## wellsandmittens (May 29, 2011)

Our two are just desperate to get back out to survey their kingdoms and make sure no bad cats have tried to muscle in on their territory since they have been away! We take them home, feed them and then let them out. They quite often disappear for a while then when they come back they are generally pretty cuddly. By the next day it's pretty much business as usual.


----------



## HannahKate (Jun 6, 2010)

I've put 2 cats (at 2 different times) into a cattery over the summer when I go home for the holidays. They were each in there for 8/9 weeks and survived admirably. They were happy to see me and stuck around me a lot for a day or so but no adverse effects noticed


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I've been putting cats into catteries for over 25 years and never have i had a problem when they get back. I actually think they get more attention and are less bored in a cattery. People are in and out all the time - a good cattery spends time with each cat - playing and grooming and there is plenty going on to keep them amused. 

IMO and E - A cat sitter will come in feed, clean the tray spend a few mins with each cat and then go - and they (the cats) are left with an empty house for the majority of the day, seeing no-one else until the next visit and having nothing to amuse them or entertain (like visitors to the cattery; people going about their business; the world passing by; other cats being seen to and fed etc; birds flying around; the owners potting around do repairs and tending the garden). They get lonely. 

For me - cattery wins every time.


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

The breeder I got my two boys from runs a cattery so it's nice and familiar to the boys - then have been a few times and seem to enjoy it. She has a two year old daughter who we allow to play with the boys and they come back super cuddly and it's good entertainment and exposure to children for them.

We once put them in a closer to home cattery (only 30min drive instead of 3h) but Freckle hated it so we won't be doing that again.
Ideally I'd like someone to live in our flat while we are away but it's not an option atm...


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

spid said:


> I've been putting cats into catteries for over 25 years and never have i had a problem when they get back. I actually think they get more attention and are less bored in a cattery. People are in and out all the time - a good cattery spends time with each cat - playing and grooming and there is plenty going on to keep them amused.
> 
> IMO and E - A cat sitter will come in feed, clean the tray spend a few mins with each cat and then go - and they (the cats) are left with an empty house for the majority of the day, seeing no-one else until the next visit and having nothing to amuse them or entertain (like visitors to the cattery; people going about their business; the world passing by; other cats being seen to and fed etc; birds flying around; the owners potting around do repairs and tending the garden). They get lonely.
> 
> For me - cattery wins every time.


That's interesting Spid.I've only left mine twice so far-only for a couple of nights (when someone just came in and fed them them at home for me etc)
and this recent time when they went to the cattery for three nights.My perception was that they were happier the first time staying at home but I can see your point about company and entertainment especially if they were being left for a longer period.Maybe part of the problem was that only being there 3 nights they didn't have chance to get used to the cattery .I had no worries about the place itself as I'd done lots of research.


----------

